# Dragonfly Vs Others OS



## jwele (Oct 17, 2012)

Just found this article I thought I had to share since it is BSD related news. 

Dragonfly BSD digest - Benchmarks

From article


> Remember the new scheduler work?  Well, it continued, and now Francois Tigeot has posted pgbench benchmarks of the progress and benchmarks of DragonFly vs. other operating systems.  The links are to PDFs; scroll down as each have multiple pages.
> 
> The summary result: If youâ€™re running Postgres, you probably want to do it on DragonFly.  The numbers are the best results for any BSD,  even better to some extent than Linux, which has had its own issues with schedulers and Postgres.  DragonFly 3.2 will include these improvements.



It is amazing what can be accomplished in one summer.


----------

